# Wanna see some upcoming vaping kits? Come join us at Vapecon 2017.



## Vaporesso (24/7/17)

SA Vapers,Vaporesso will see you in there!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (24/7/17)

Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/7/17)

Of course we want to see....and buy. Tell us more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/17)

Ceramic coils Baby!


----------



## Max (24/7/17)

@Vaporesso - The Nebula 100W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/7/17)

Looking forward to having you here with us in SA @Vaporesso !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (24/8/17)

Hi @Vaporesso - any news on your VapeCon 2017 Specials 


Max said:


> @Vaporesso - The Nebula 100W

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

